# What salary to expect for a real estate agent?



## Pimpin80

Hello all!

I currently live in Canada and am completing my real estate agent certification. I would like to have some detailed information on possible earnings for real estate agents in dubai. What's the typical base salary/commission structure for real estate sales. How hard is it to get a job at a real estate firm? The more info I can get the better off I'll be! Here are the specifics about me:

-25 years old
-Male
-Born raised and educated in Canada 
-parents from arab origins
-I have experience in real estate investing, but I have never been a real estate agent before.
-I am fluent in french, english, arabic, and I can speak some spanish also.
-Good looking and very good in creating relationships/bonding with people/networking
-Very goal oriented "go getter" type

I know some of these might sound superficial, but from what I have heard nationality/age/looks and such can make a great deal of a difference in earnings.

Thanx in advance and good luck to all!

Khaled


----------



## Maz25

My advice would be to do some research in real estate companies and to contact them directly and enquire about current and future vacancies. Google will also help you find recruitment agencies specialising in real estate and they should be able to advise you of potential earnings and employers. One thing to bear in mind is that whilst formal qualifications are great, experience is favoured even more. I would imagine that real estate jobs would be commission-based and consequently, a bit of experience would help you get that invaluable interview!


----------



## marc

most agencies will have no basic salary and commission of 50% - 60% if you reach your targets.

for the companies that do have a basic you should expect 8000 aed - 10,000 aed a month and around 30% + commission.

Im on basic + commission, its always good to have a basic in place, but when you dont have a basic - you work much harder - but very very stressful.


----------



## MichaelJ47

*Real Estate Commissions / Basic*



Pimpin80 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I currently live in Canada and am completing my real estate agent certification. I would like to have some detailed information on possible earnings for real estate agents in dubai. What's the typical base salary/commission structure for real estate sales. How hard is it to get a job at a real estate firm? The more info I can get the better off I'll be! Here are the specifics about me:
> 
> -25 years old
> -Male
> -Born raised and educated in Canada
> -parents from arab origins
> -I have experience in real estate investing, but I have never been a real estate agent before.
> -I am fluent in french, english, arabic, and I can speak some spanish also.
> -Good looking and very good in creating relationships/bonding with people/networking
> -Very goal oriented "go getter" type
> 
> I know some of these might sound superficial, but from what I have heard nationality/age/looks and such can make a great deal of a difference in earnings.
> 
> Thanx in advance and good luck to all!
> 
> Khaled



Hi Khaled

Perhaps I can give you some info as I have just been contracted into RE in Dubai.
Few companies offer basic salaries and for the most part commissions received are 30 to 40% of 1% depending on the number of agents involved in a deal.

The basic helps, but bear in mind the reserve you may need till you do your first deal .While the basic may cover part of your accomodation there is still car rental/hire, food, petrol, insurance, driving test/licence/training, cell phone& contract and a myriad other costs
Most companies want experienced agents particularly with local knowledge but if you want to read up on that go to the Dubai Real Estate Regulatory Agency Website for all the necessary info. Google it for results

Before you can operate legally as an agent in Dubai you have to get certified at a cost of AED2500 through the Real Estate Academy without which you cannot do any deals so to a large extent overseas certification becomes a nice to have in Dubai

I have a list of companies that my friends and I approached with the contact details and results if you want to contact me via yahoo

Good luck


----------



## dubaibound1

MichaelJ47 said:


> Hi Khaled
> 
> Perhaps I can give you some info as I have just been contracted into RE in Dubai.
> Few companies offer basic salaries and for the most part commissions received are 30 to 40% of 1% depending on the number of agents involved in a deal.
> 
> The basic helps, but bear in mind the reserve you may need till you do your first deal .While the basic may cover part of your accomodation there is still car rental/hire, food, petrol, insurance, driving test/licence/training, cell phone& contract and a myriad other costs
> Most companies want experienced agents particularly with local knowledge but if you want to read up on that go to the Dubai Real Estate Regulatory Agency Website for all the necessary info. Google it for results
> 
> Before you can operate legally as an agent in Dubai you have to get certified at a cost of AED2500 through the Real Estate Academy without which you cannot do any deals so to a large extent overseas certification becomes a nice to have in Dubai
> 
> I have a list of companies that my friends and I approached with the contact details and results if you want to contact me via yahoo
> 
> Good luck


Michael is this true for bothe commercial and residential? What sector are you in/ Residential or commercial?


----------



## MichaelJ47

*BAsic pay for RE agents*



dubaibound1 said:


> Michael is this true for both commercial and residential? What sector are you in/ Residential or commercial?


I see you are in the commercial sector ..I cant answer for that here in Dubai as I don't have experience here in that sector. Where I came from agents don't earn any basic at all and the average sale takes 3 months to complete, if you are lucky, which means it takes 4 months to get paid.

Whereas the turnaround here in Dubai appears to be less than 6 weeks from sale completion to payment of commission. 

But what really gets to me is the "lack of service" that everyone is complaining about. Calls not returned , appointments skipped etc . This tells me that apart from lack of professionalism the agents must be inundated with call-ins / walk-ins and that is excellent news . However, not returning your prospective clients inquiries is financial suicide. 

It is my humble opinion that f you apply professionalism in this market you can really do well basic or no basic. Just bring more reserve cash with you. The AED is 3.65 to the $. Me thinks $10K will cover you for the first 2 months before you start earning. (Depends how big your family is though)


----------



## dubaibound1

MichaelJ47 said:


> I see you are in the commercial sector ..I cant answer for that here in Dubai as I don't have experience here in that sector. Where I came from agents don't earn any basic at all and the average sale takes 3 months to complete, if you are lucky, which means it takes 4 months to get paid.
> 
> Whereas the turnaround here in Dubai appears to be less than 6 weeks from sale completion to payment of commission.
> 
> But what really gets to me is the "lack of service" that everyone is complaining about. Calls not returned , appointments skipped etc . This tells me that apart from lack of professionalism the agents must be inundated with call-ins / walk-ins and that is excellent news . However, not returning your prospective clients inquiries is financial suicide.
> 
> It is my humble opinion that f you apply professionalism in this market you can really do well basic or no basic. Just bring more reserve cash with you. The AED is 3.65 to the $. Me thinks $10K will cover you for the first 2 months before you start earning. (Depends how big your family is though)



Thank you for your response. I completely understand your statement regarding lack of professionalism. It is the same here in the US, a lot of brokers get complacent when the business is good. What seperates us from the rest is going the extar mile to make your clients happy and reaching out. It pays dividends in the long term, your reputaion and proffessionalism brings you business.

I work for one of the top brokerage firms in the US, in fact we are the number one in the world and the only fortune 500 brokerage firm. We have a different culture and work ethics, that is what I intend to bring to the UAE and as such seperate myself from the crowd.

I'm in dialogue with a few top firms in both AD and Dubai for a senior managerial post dealing with design, development and leasing vertically integrated mixed-use projects.

We will see how the hunt goes.


----------



## MichaelJ47

I wish you the very best and be aware that some of the top companies are more interested in your buyers database than your abilities.


----------



## dubaibound1

MichaelJ47 said:


> I wish you the very best and be aware that some of the top companies are more interested in your buyers database than your abilities.


Thank you. Its always a learning curve.


----------



## marc

Yes, i have found service here to be quite appalling, which i think is where, US or British real estate agents can do very well.

the competition here is pretty bad, so quite easy to get ahead of the curve.


----------



## Pimpin80

Thank you all for your great answers! I've read somewhere that brokerages in Dubai charge around 3% and that it was about to go up but 30 to 40% of 1%??? ouchhh that's not very high, real estate agents here in canada get 6% working for RE/MAX (but you gotta pay them 1800$ a month for office/brand/etc) or around 2% with no monthly fees to broker. I understand it will be hard to break the 100 000$/year barrier with this type of commission structure. 

I thought Dubai was a good place to go since from what I've heard the service is very bad and agents are lazy, I plan on bringing them my disciplined hard working professional attitude, and that should help me do good.


----------



## marc

$100,000 US is extremally easy to break here, trust me!!!, you can make that in one deal.

espcailly if you bring your service and professionalism along with you!


----------



## MichaelJ47

Pimpin80 said:


> Thank you all for your great answers! I've read somewhere that brokerages in Dubai charge around 3% and that it was about to go up but 30 to 40% of 1%??? ouchhh that's not very high, real estate agents here in canada get 6% working for RE/MAX (but you gotta pay them 1800$ a month for office/brand/etc) or around 2% with no monthly fees to broker. I understand it will be hard to break the 100 000$/year barrier with this type of commission structure.
> 
> I thought Dubai was a good place to go since from what I've heard the service is very bad and agents are lazy, I plan on bringing them my disciplined hard working professional attitude, and that should help me do good.


Don't compare the dynamic in your country with what is happening here. I too was an associate on 96.5% of 7.5% and in Dubai you can kinda work on a comm rate of 40-80K AED per month and some people I know have done deals of 1 Mill and above in commission per month. 

IF I break that down for you it is 4-6 deals per month on 4 mill properties which appears to be middle of the road figures here. If you act professionally my opinion is that you can be looking at a minimum of 80 -100K AED per month ( Tax free) paid within 6 weeks of the deal. That is AWESOME

Marc ..your comments please ?


----------



## Pimpin80

WOW this is sick! People making up to a million a month in commission! are you for real, i mean this is crazy! I'm very much of a go getter so I intend to do anything necessary to sell as much as I can and keep the clients coming back for the great service. But where do the clients come from? Does the company you work for supply them or do you need your own client base? My friend over there said the clients just come by themselves and its very easy to establish contact with them, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## marc

Yes absolutley right, I know a load of people who have made 1m + in a month, forget unit selling, floors and plots, buildings e.t.c, buildings get sold around here like groceries!!

some companies will give you the leads, but lots will not, i dont get my own leads, so you go out and network - like crazzyyy!!!, property launches / dinners, anything...


----------



## Dino100

Pimpin80 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I currently live in Canada and am completing my real estate agent certification. I would like to have some detailed information on possible earnings for real estate agents in dubai. What's the typical base salary/commission structure for real estate sales. How hard is it to get a job at a real estate firm? The more info I can get the better off I'll be! Here are the specifics about me:
> 
> -25 years old
> -Male
> -Born raised and educated in Canada
> -parents from arab origins
> -I have experience in real estate investing, but I have never been a real estate agent before.
> -I am fluent in french, english, arabic, and I can speak some spanish also.
> -Good looking and very good in creating relationships/bonding with people/networking
> -Very goal oriented "go getter" type
> 
> I know some of these might sound superficial, but from what I have heard nationality/age/looks and such can make a great deal of a difference in earnings.
> 
> Thanx in advance and good luck to all!
> 
> Khaled


Hi Khaled,

I am due to move out to Dubai in about 1 weeks time. My background is London based real estate agency work, mainly 2nd hand stock focused. I have been an agent for over 12 years for a large firm based in Central London. I have secured a senior managerial position with a large res/com Dubai based firm. 

As you know, this industry is all about performance and experience which pays dividends when negotiating a good package. I have a AED2Ok basic a month and a large overide on my teams comm, ill be looking after about 15 sales people and overseeing introducer agents.

A friend of mine has 3 years experience who is also going out the same time as me and he will be going in at "consultant" level, level 1, and is payed comm only no reloaction package or anything which is going to be quite difficult in the short term but as others have suggested on here, the earning potential sounds limitless if you are prepared to put in the time, effort and provide top customer service. Demanding clients in London are the ONLY clients i deal with so this shouldn't be a problem for others coming from high profile locations.

Best of luck and in stay in touch, will be good for me and you and others in this industry to keep names!

Cheers

Dean


----------



## Pimpin80

Thank you all for the great information, it's all soaking in now and I feel like I made the right decision to go work in Dubai, I'm an extremely determined and focused individual and i feel like i need a challenging AND rewarding market to work in. 

How hard is it to sell 10 000 000AED in a month? Would it be considered realistic? im figuring if i can sell that much i might be abe to pull in around 30k or so (in canadian dollars). I'd also like to know if most companies expect you to have your own car when they hire you, assuming a lot of the work gets done on the road. 

And when you say 10k extra cash is a good idea is it 10k aed or 10k in us currency? Does that include accomodations and everything else? As for the networking part, I totally agree that this is what this game is all about, and I'd I'll be staying in touch with people on this board!

Thanks again!

Khaled


----------



## MichaelJ47

Some companies provide cars for which you pay a monthly fee ( 1000 AED or more ) but most expect you to have your own. Initially you will have to rent until your residency visa is completed by your company and this can be done at about 1500-1950 per month for say a Mitsubishi Lancer.

Amounts are always quoted in AED and never in foreign currency and currently it takes about 6-8 weeks for a sale to be completed and comm to be earned / paid

Have a look on the websites for the average price of property and you can work out for yourself what you can be earning . Agencies may expect you to sell a property per week at say 2 to 4 mill each and upwards. You can work out what the income is from there

A well known agency quoted me a return of 480K per annum and another over a mill per annum so the first quote gives you approx 40 000 AED per month. I think you may just be about to eat out of that :-> These figures are worked on 50% of 1 % and if you make target your share can increase

Please remember that on commission there is no guarantee that you will make a sale and when looking at the potential it is very easy to forget that important point. Competition is fierce & u are going to have to pull out all the "stops". But if u are in Real Estate already you already know that

Also , if your deal is shared by other agents you will get less than the quoted figures here depending on what your agreed split will be .ie you may have the buyer and they the stock or vice versa


----------



## Pimpin80

MichaelJ47 said:


> Some companies provide cars for which you pay a monthly fee ( 1000 AED or more ) but most expect you to have your own. Initially you will have to rent until your residency visa is completed by your company and this can be done at about 1500-1950 per month for say a Mitsubishi Lancer.
> 
> Amounts are always quoted in AED and never in foreign currency and currently it takes about 6-8 weeks for a sale to be completed and comm to be earned / paid
> 
> Have a look on the websites for the average price of property and you can work out for yourself what you can be earning . Agencies may expect you to sell a property per week at say 2 to 4 mill each and upwards. You can work out what the income is from there
> 
> A well known agency quoted me a return of 480K per annum and another over a mill per annum so the first quote gives you approx 40 000 AED per month. I think you may just be about to eat out of that :-> These figures are worked on 50% of 1 % and if you make target your share can increase
> 
> Please remember that on commission there is no guarantee that you will make a sale and when looking at the potential it is very easy to forget that important point. Competition is fierce & u are going to have to pull out all the "stops". But if u are in Real Estate already you already know that
> 
> Also , if your deal is shared by other agents you will get less than the quoted figures here depending on what your agreed split will be .ie you may have the buyer and they the stock or vice versa


I'll be renting a car for the first few months so i have a way to move around, and i think 1500-2000 aed per month is reasonable. Is there insurance or any other fees to pay on top of that?

So if i understand correctly I'll be spending a good chunk of time networking/attending events/parties/launches (wherever i can basically meet and give out business cards to potential buyers/investors). Well that's good, I love networking and meeting people 

I realize it is a competitive market, as in any free market, high profits drive competition, and there seems to be plenty of profit to be made 

So it seems the average % you get is 0.5% wich is not so bad considering the price of properties.

Does anyone here believe the Dubai real estate market is gonna go through a major correction at some point in the near future? This idea seems to be all over the internet, however with the ruling family controlling the 3 largest devellopers i tend to believe that they will hold back projects in order to prevent oversupply if necessary. Any thoughts on that?

BTW if anyone is already in Dubai I've got my friend down there she has a full floor to sell in the Dubai Marina + 2 veneto townhouses + 2 appartments in Sports City Universal tower. Let me know if anyone is interested in those I'll put you in touch with her.


----------



## Pimpin80

Ok no one has replied to this thread in a while and I was curious to know if anyone changed their minds on average salary for real estate agents in Dubai. Could one realisticly expect to make 40k or 50k a month? I've read the Macdonald and Company 2008 Middle Easy Salary Report and for real estate sales/leasing they list a salary of 641,9k per annum including all benefits/bonuses. Are these numbers credible? I'm puzzled because I checked on payscale.com and the average salary for a real estate agent in dubai is 52,336 dirham per annum, but I'm thinking it could be a mistake because 641,9k is 53 491 dirham per month wich is pretty close. Anyone can either confirm this or tell me I'm a total nut please


----------



## Elphaba

Pimpin80 said:


> Ok no one has replied to this thread in a while and I was curious to know if anyone changed their minds on average salary for real estate agents in Dubai. Could one realisticly expect to make 40k or 50k a month? I've read the Macdonald and Company 2008 Middle Easy Salary Report and for real estate sales/leasing they list a salary of 641,9k per annum including all benefits/bonuses. Are these numbers credible? Can anyone on the field confirm this information?



What salary? Do you mean AED 641,900 per annum??

To start with no one will be getting that as a basic salary. Salaries are rarely more than AED 20k per month with commission on top. The market for sales has slowed down in recent months, so commissions will be reducing too. 

-


----------



## Pimpin80

Elphaba said:


> What salary? Do you mean AED 641,900 per annum??
> 
> To start with no one will be getting that as a basic salary. Salaries are rarely more than AED 20k per month with commission on top. The market for sales has slowed down in recent months, so commissions will be reducing too.
> 
> -


The Macdonald and Company figures include commissions also, so that would break down to more or less 15k basic and 38k commission per month. With the current conditions, would it be more realistic to expect 15k basic + 15k commission? I'll be coming over in january and am trying to figure out how much to expect so I can plan accordingly. I could probably make an easy 125 000$ a year here in Canada but I just can't take this siberian cold anymore!


----------



## Dino100

Pimpin80 said:


> The Macdonald and Company figures include commissions also, so that would break down to more or less 15k basic and 38k commission per month. With the current conditions, would it be more realistic to expect 15k basic + 15k commission? I'll be coming over in january and am trying to figure out how much to expect so I can plan accordingly. I could probably make an easy 125 000$ a year here in Canada but I just can't take this siberian cold anymore!


Hi i have been here now 7-8 weeks and the market is not what it used to be. The heady days of selling floors every hour unfortunately have left us, im hoping it will wont be for too long.

On avg i would say if you agree 10m of deals in a month you'll be fine. One of the guys in my team has done 16m this month which has earnt himself a tidy comm however the big money i fear is evading us at the moment.

Having said which, Dubai is a great place, its my 1st time here, and i will earn more here than in London (no 40% tax) so its a no brainer for me, whilst Dubai brokers/agents are earning less than in 06-07 i will still earn more here than in Europe where the market is almost non-existent!!


----------



## Pimpin80

Dino100 said:


> Hi i have been here now 7-8 weeks and the market is not what it used to be. The heady days of selling floors every hour unfortunately have left us, im hoping it will wont be for too long.
> 
> On avg i would say if you agree 10m of deals in a month you'll be fine. One of the guys in my team has done 16m this month which has earnt himself a tidy comm however the big money i fear is evading us at the moment.
> 
> Having said which, Dubai is a great place, its my 1st time here, and i will earn more here than in London (no 40% tax) so its a no brainer for me, whilst Dubai brokers/agents are earning less than in 06-07 i will still earn more here than in Europe where the market is almost non-existent!!



I do realize that it's not what it used to be, the market is cooling off, and in the long term this should prove to be beneficial for Dubai. If i calculate correctly 10m in sale amounts to 50 000aed in commission right? If i can get this much monthly i'll be very happy! The tax free element sure is attractive, but here in Canada you get to deduct a lot of expenses so the tax burden is reduced, but zero tax sure sounds nice!


----------



## DesertStranded

Pimpin80 said:


> The tax free element sure is attractive, but here in Canada you get to deduct a lot of expenses so the tax burden is reduced, but zero tax sure sounds nice!


Keep in mind that zero tax also means zero social benefits as well. NOTHING in life is free. You pay one way or another. This isn't a place expats come to permanently. They come for a few yrs. to milk as much money out of Dubai as possible before eventually moving along. Still, if you are a good sales person then the RE market here is definitely worth exploiting for a few years.


----------



## Pimpin80

DesertStranded said:


> Keep in mind that zero tax also means zero social benefits as well. NOTHING in life is free. You pay one way or another. This isn't a place expats come to permanently. They come for a few yrs. to milk as much money out of Dubai as possible before eventually moving along. Still, if you are a good sales person then the RE market here is definitely worth exploiting for a few years.


You are totally right, but that doesn't scare me at all. Take in consideration the following: I currently pay about 35% in federal and provincial income taxes straight off my paycheck. Then I contribute to Employment Insurance, 2 seperate government retirement funds, a government fund for young parents, and I'm sure I forgot at least one more contribution. Then I also get to pay 15% combined taxes on any product or service I purchase (including big ticket items like cars, houses, etc) And I'm considered someone who doesn't pay too much because my income isn't high enough. Some people pay 50% straight off their paychecks.

You might think "ya but you pay so much tax because you have government benefits". True and untrue: Ya I have universal health care coverage but when I go to the hospital I wait 6 hours unless I have an axe stuck in my head, the roads are cracked and full of holes everywhere (freezing and thawing does this) That alone costs me at least one car part every year (most often a wheel related problem). Besides, I can't remember the last time I've been to the hospital or have taken advantage of anything that my taxes pay for. I'm basically paying mostly for the others.

Don't get me wrong, I think it's great that we have all those social services in Canada, except that right now it's not the arrangement that suits me best.

Living costs are similar to Dubai except for housing wich is much cheaper. You can find a nice house in a desirable area close to all services for around 375 000$ wich is about 1 125 000AED.

So no, I don't mind the no service environment. I'll pay for whatever I need and I'm sure I'll be richer at the end of the day.


----------



## DesertStranded

sigh. You'll figure it out when you get here.


----------



## mandiallardyce

Hi guys,

Could you please let me know what agents make realistically? I am here from London and have worked in real estate there. I have been offered a 50/50 role here and am just wondering what will I be taking home at the end of the month. I've budgeted with my partner I need to be earning atleast 12k dirhams every month, is this realistic? Its very hard to make a decision without prior experience in Dubai. Also are there any reccomendations on agencys which are worth contacting? 

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dino100

mandiallardyce said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could you please let me know what agents make realistically? I am here from London and have worked in real estate there. I have been offered a 50/50 role here and am just wondering what will I be taking home at the end of the month. I've budgeted with my partner I need to be earning atleast 12k dirhams every month, is this realistic? Its very hard to make a decision without prior experience in Dubai. Also are there any reccomendations on agencys which are worth contacting?
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated.


12k a month is very low and im guessing you wont be getting a housing allowance. Rent here is crazy and you need to pay upfront, there are a few monthly rentals but only a few.

The market here has nose dived somewhat and although there are still buyers its very difficult. 

In my book, you need to make 20k to live ok. Flat sharing in good part of twon, ie marina etc will be anything from 5000 for maids room up to 8500 for karge en-suite bedroom. If you want your own place min in ok part of town, discovery gdns etc wiull be 110k a year, thats 9k without DEWA, INTERNET, satelite tv etc.

Its a great place to be, i came from London 3 months ago after working there 10 yrs and id rather be here but if you are in real estate or finance expect a bumpy ride, its not a walk in the park at present.

Good luck!


----------



## mandiallardyce

Hey Dino,

Thanks for a speedy response. Well we have found a place we like and are paying a year upfront. But based on my partners salary I need to make a minimum of 12k for us to be able to save back the money we are spending on the rent in advance and still have enough to live off. 

Do you know how much real estate agents make on average? I know its a very difficult question but its even harder for someone who hasn't worked here. In all honesty I'd rather start off working in rentals. 

Do you reckon on 50/50 commision i'd make 12k or over? Basically if I end up making less than that we would be in financial difficulty.


----------



## Dino100

mandiallardyce said:


> Hey Dino,
> 
> Thanks for a speedy response. Well we have found a place we like and are paying a year upfront. But based on my partners salary I need to make a minimum of 12k for us to be able to save back the money we are spending on the rent in advance and still have enough to live off.
> 
> Do you know how much real estate agents make on average? I know its a very difficult question but its even harder for someone who hasn't worked here. In all honesty I'd rather start off working in rentals.
> 
> Do you reckon on 50/50 commision i'd make 12k or over? Basically if I end up making less than that we would be in financial difficulty.


thats the $1m question!!

Very difficult to answer and i would like to think that you could make that on a monthly avg. When you say 50/50 do you mean 50% comm or part salry part com?

rentals could be a safer bet at present, ok the money is less but there are no shortage of tenants. Of course times are a changing and banks are becoming very tight with lending, whether its mortgage, personal loans, or car loans. HSBC just announced that they wont give pers loans to anyone unless they earn 20k basic. 

Another thing, comm here is not taking into consideration at all, its only the basic they look at.

If your partner is working here too on a decent basic and your income c.12k is being used as savings extras' etc then you should be ok. Hell, there is still a market here and doubt this uncertainty will last much into q1 09 so i dont think anyone needs to panic, and trust me, they are starting to panic here but only cos everyone wears rose tinted glasses behind their heavily blacked out windows on their chelsea tractors!! lol


----------



## mandiallardyce

Well I may as well tell you, hes on 13k aed and we are taking a place for just under 100k aed a year. We budgeted that providing I make around 12/13k aed as well then we could live even if its tight (we aren't massive spenders and prefer quiet nights in-yes i know boring). 
They offered no basic and 50% commision of what i sell/rent. To be honest I did a very low basic in London and still earned good money but no basic at all is a bit scary. Also I need to ask them if I get medical insurance etc, I thought that was standard but without a basic not too sure?


----------

